# union apprentice



## joey31 (Aug 22, 2011)

I just got accepted in to the local plumbers union in ny as an apprentice! Ive been a auto tech for 5 years. So if anyone can give me some advice of tips on what i'm in for it would be appreciated and i'm aware there will be lay offs ?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

joey31 said:


> I just got accepted in to the local plumbers union in ny as an apprentice! Ive been a auto tech for 5 years. So if anyone can give me some advice of tips on what i'm in for it would be appreciated and i'm aware there will be lay offs ?


 There will be layoffs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

joey31 said:


> I just got accepted in to the local plumbers union in ny as an apprentice! Ive been a auto tech for 5 years. So if anyone can give me some advice of tips on what i'm in for it would be appreciated and i'm aware there will be lay offs ?


 




Local 1? Doesn't really matter, just learn and do what you're told. Keep learning and studying for the day when you'll be a journeyman plumber. Plumbing is a great trade. Oh and don't forget to pay your union dues.

This nation's union plumbers are the best trained in my opinion, the classroom education coupled with the on-the-job training will equip you for the future....:thumbsup:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome,
No advice Unions are not my thing.


----------



## joey31 (Aug 22, 2011)

Local 200 on long island! I'm excited to start thanx for the info!!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm no union booster but I can say this. I do wish I had access either in the past or even now to the training and schooling some of the locals offer. 

My advice is to learn as much as you can. Take it seriously. This is a career, not just a job and if you play your cards right you can do very well. Don't get a big head. Don't talk back. Show up every day and WORK. It's pretty simple actually.








Paul


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard, this board has it union hater and lovers, I say if your in enjoy it and learn all you can, don't be afraid to push your self a little harder, when the slow times come the guys that work hard are remembered and get off the bench quicker.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Greenguy said:


> Welcome aboard, this board has it union hater and lovers, I say if your in enjoy it and learn all you can, don't be afraid to push your self a little harder, when the slow times come the guys that work hard are remembered and get off the bench quicker.


Well said GG! as a UA brother, I don't have much to add on to what was already stated. All very good points.

Like Greenguy said, there is no seniority amongst unionized construction workers. After you finish your apprenticeship, it is all about the name you've made for yourself over the preceding 5 years. You ultimately want, when you get laid off, to get hired while there are still hundreds, if not thousands ahead of you, just by your name.

I come from a local of about 400 members and even here, if you make it to the top 5 or 10 on the list, there's a reason for it.

The union is not what most think.

Good luck and welcome to Le Zone!


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I say try to take in as much information as you can. Your learning from a great local and they will provide you with the tools to be a well rounded plumber.When your working give 120% and your employer will do his best to keep you working..

Good luck and welcome to the zone....


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Make the most of your five years and learn everything you can and then some...

It's difficult sometimes to juggle work and school but it will pay off in the end. Lay offs can and do happen, it's just part of it. Like others have said make yourself known for a good working attitude and give it 100% and your time on the bench can be short lived. 

Welcome to the Brotherhood and welcome to the zone...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

welcome from local 422, that's right! I said 422. Even if it only exists in my mind.


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

When I went through the UA apprenticeship system, we were all given this book:

Your Heritage and Future in the Pipe Trades - A Proud Past, A Bold Future.

The best thing you can do is make this the bible of your apprenticeship.


----------



## D D W P (May 9, 2011)

welcome to the zone. The union has a lot to offer.They will teach you the right way to plumb. And nothing will match there training.....good luck...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

joey31 said:


> ...if anyone can give me some advice of tips...


Don't allow anything you read on ANY forum supersede the instructions given by the real men at your real job.


----------

